# fort stewart hog hunting



## need a bite

i'm new to pembroke ga. and never hog hunted would like some good advice and good places to hunt or like to go with some one i'm 57 years old and love to hunt and fish and love the LORD if anyone could help thank-u sooooo much i just got my pass for fort stewart


----------



## phila64

I let you know when I come down there on my next hunt at FS.


----------



## cj03ram

i will get in touch with you this week, planning on taking a few guys from work out to introduce them to hog hunting. would be ok for you to tag along if you would like.


----------



## YaraDV.

I was out there today and seemed I had the place to myself...just a word of caution for everybody to remember..from now until March 1 it's nothing larger than a .22 mag unless it's a muzzleloader... almost made the mistake myself without even thinking about the date until I went to check-in and it wouldn't let me in the area...All the sign I found today was several days old and the freshest was WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY back in the swamp..
~Nautical Son~ not yara


----------



## apache61

You can use shotguns with slugs/rim fires or center fire, you must follow the restricted ares/shot gun - muzzle loader, or archery area weapons.

From the Ft. Stewart Reg 420-21	*(6) Feral hogs are the property of FS and may be hunted year round with exception for turkey season.  There is no bag limit restriction.  The legal weapons to take hogs are listed under appendix C of this regulation.  A total of 500 square inches of daylight fluorescent orange material is required as an outer garment above the waistline while hunting hogs, except in archery areas.


 APPENDIX C - LEGAL FIREARMS AND ARCHERY EQUIPMENT FOR HUNTING ON FS/HAAF
C-1. Deer and Hog Firearms.
a. Shotguns: Any 20 gauge or larger loaded with slugs.
*b. Modern Rifles: .22 caliber or larger center fires with expanding bullets for deer and .17 caliber rim fire or larger for feral hogs.
c. Muzzle loaders: Any .44 caliber or larger and muzzle Loadling shotguns of 20 gauge or larger with loaded single shot.
*d. Handguns: .22 Caliber center fire or larger with expanding bullets for deer and .17 caliber rim fire or larger for feral hogs.
C-2. Small Game Firearms.
a. Shotguns: Any having shot shell size no greater than 3.5 inches in length with No. 2 lead shot or smaller or steel shot size F or smaller.
gauge or smaller loaded with steel shot of size F or smaller. No lead shot may be in possession while hunting waterfowl.
*c. Rifles and Handguns: Any .22 cal. or smaller rim fire, air rifle or any muzzle loading firearm (scopes legal).
C-3. Turkey Firearms: Shotguns with No. 2 shot or smaller, muzzle loading firearms with scopes and crossbows with scopes are allowed.
C-4. Non-game Firearms: For unprotected species only - any firearm.
C-5. Special Firearm Restrictions.
Plugged Shotguns: Shotguns must be plugged to a maximum capacity of three shells (magazine and chamber combined) except for deer hunting. For deer hunting, shotguns are limited to five (5) shells.
C-6. Archery.
a. Long bows, compound bows and crossbows are allowed for hunting, provided that any bow used for hunting deer must have a minimum pull of 40 lbs. Scopes are allowed on crossbows.

 Link to the Ft. Stewart Reg. 420-4

http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/downloads/FS_Reg_420-4_21_Sep_05.pdf


----------



## YaraDV.

apache61 said:


> You can use shotguns with slugs/rim fires or center fire, you must follow the restricted ares/shot gun - muzzle loader, or archery area weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the Ft. Stewart Reg. 420-4
> 
> http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/downloads/FS_Reg_420-4_21_Sep_05.pdf



Apache, dude I know you hunt out there quite often, trust me you may not use a centerfire rifle from 15 jan until 1 March....Ask the game warden when you are passing thru... I'd also say that if you are using a shotgun with slugs in the shotgun only area you are in violation of the rule as well it states the shot size and no mention of slugs outside of big game season, if you listen carefully to the recording when you check-in it even says to make sure your weapon is appropriate to the season....seems enough folks got popped and they added that little snippet to cover themselves...also you had better be sure that the road you are using has an open area on at least one side.....there is an area that is a sure fire trap to write a ticket for traveling thru a closed area...


----------



## snook24

Thats what Ive heard also they said its because its not a wma so it has different rules


----------



## YaraDV.

I'm not gonna play internet game warden....go by pass and permit read the bulletin board out front, it specifically addresses this conversation....It would cost me a small fortune to fly into town to fight a ticket and since a .22 mag will take care of any pig I want to drag out, I'm gonna take the high road and leave the risk to the guys that can afford to fight the system...

Unless it is big game season you may not use centerfire, and according to my calender today is January 16th, the last day of big game season was yesterday....so that means you must use small game weapons since the only open season is small game.And according to the appendix C of 420-4 section C states the legal firearms during that season, since there is no "season" for hogs then they are lumped into whatever season that is currently in.. The option #4 on the automated check-in says  "small game hunting to include hog NOT during the big game season" if you select option #1 then enter the area you want to hunt it will tell you the area is closed and off limits...I know because I just tried it and it would not let me check-in unless I selected option #4......You can also hunt hogs without orange during turkey season as long as you use turkey shot....


----------



## UD77

...if you are hunting hogs during small game season (for which you will have to check in under small game season) you will have to use small game weapons. Those are rimfire, muzzle loaders, and shotguns (#4 shot or smaller, I believe).

Hunt hogs after small game season, but not during turkey season, use whatever you want.


----------



## apache61

I talked to a GW to day in B22 with a T/C Encore 243 on my shoulder and my buddy dad a SKS on his. Didn,t get a ticket.

*2-2. INSTALLATION HUNTING AND FISHING RESTRICTIONS.
This regulation, as well as Federal and Georgia hunting, fishing, and trapping laws, will be enforced by Federal and Deputy Federal Law Enforcement Officers. In the event of a conflict between Georgia laws and this regulation, this regulation will prevail. In addition to other provisions of this regulation, the following restrictions, limitations, or exceptions will be enforced on this Installation provided; however, that none of the restrictions set forth in this regulation shall apply to personnel employed by or under contract to the Department of the Army engaged in the performance of their official duties as outlined in para 1-5b, 1-5c, 1-5d or 1-5e, of this regulation. The following activities are prohibited, except as authorized by appropriate State and/or Federal permits and IAW a letter of authorization from the DPW Fish and Wildlife Branch: live capture of any animal other than fish taken by hook and line; killing of any animal other than a game bird, game animal, or game fish, except for the following nuisance species: coyotes, beavers, armadillos, poisonous snakes, invertebrate pests (i.e., mosquitoes, horseflies, leeches, etc.), and flathead catfish; release of wild or domestic animals onto the Installation; and removing, picking or digging up any state or federally protected plant species. The taking of fish bait, crayfish, and frogs as authorized in this regulation is permitted.

(a) The transportation of loaded firearms upon horses or boats is prohibited.
*(b) Only bows and arrows may be used in Areas A-19, A-20, B-5, D-1, D-2, D-4, E-2, F-20, H-3, H-4, H-6, H-7 and H-8. All other weapons are prohibited.
(c) Center-fire rifles and center-fire pistols are prohibited in areas A-15, A-16, A-17, A-18, B-6, and D-3. Shotguns, black powder weapons, and bows and arrows are permitted in these areas. Rim-fire weapons are allowed in areas A-15, A-17 and B-6. When open for hunting, the following weapons restrictions apply in the NCO Academy training areas: F-13, F-14, F-18, and F-19 are limited to muzzleloader, shotgun, rim-fire and archery only; F-20 is limited to archery only. Scopes are allowed on muzzleloaders and shotguns after the beginning of firearms season.

(4) Ammunition and arrows authorized for hunting purposes under the applicable Federal and Georgia State laws and regulations may be used except:

(a) Hunters using shotguns to hunt deer and/or feral hog on this Installation will be limited to the use of shotgun slugs.

*(6) Feral hogs are the property of FS and may be hunted year round with exception for turkey season. There is no bag limit restriction. The legal weapons to take hogs are listed under appendix C of this regulation.

(19) The taking of coyotes on FS is allowed during daylight hours only. Electronic calls may be used to harvest coyotes (it is unlawful to take game animals using an electronic call). Electronic calls will not be used during big game deer seasons. Weapons allowed will be the legal weapons allowed to hunt small and big game on FS. There is no established bag limit for taking coyotes.


----------



## apache61

Yep you can hunt the pigs with a bow during Turkey season in the archery areas. I also agree with YaraG a 22M will put the pigs down its what I use most of the time I am out there pig hunting.


----------



## YaraDV.

Guess I'll be heading to the F areas with the .22 mag tomorrow after reading that, Apache....Thank you..

We were across the road from you in b-23 today...gonna try some other area in the morning, all of the sign we found was older than 2-3 days..unless you were a mile from the truck and had a boat.

(Apache, it's actually Nautical Son, I'm using the girlfriends laptop and login....)


----------



## apache61

We also whent to C2 and C3 we got 2 sows up there around 120lb each


----------



## YaraDV.

apache61 said:


> We also whent to C2 and C3 we got 2 sows up there around 120lb each



Nice !!!  I'm teaching the future stepson how to chase the pigs, can't walk him to death so I stay in areas I frequent..


----------



## Echo

1ncamo said:


> You are wrong. Written regulations beat hearsay all day, everyday.
> 
> The game warden may try and dissuade you or write you a warning, they cannot cite you for violating a regualtion that doesnt exsist.
> 
> Fort Stewart regulations allow for using centerfire to hunt hogs all year (except turkey season), FS REGs are the rules, the GWs cannot adjust them as they see fit.
> 
> If you are cited for using a centerfire for hogs (which you will not be, because it is not a violation) take it straight to the JAG office and they will spank the GW who wrote the citation with the regulation.
> 
> The GWs want the regulation to change, but it hasnt yet and as long as it hasnt you are allowed to use centerfires in the appropriate areas for hogs.


 
Believe what you want but trust me on this......Centerfire rifles as well as shotguns loaded with slugs are no longer legal for hunting hogs on Ft. Stewart during small game seasons BEFORE and AFTER deer season. You must use a legal small game weapon/load to hunt hogs legally during the small game seasons outside of deer season.


----------



## bfriendly

I spent an evening researching Ft Stewart and you guys have pretty mucch summed up what I found

Man is it confusing........Good luck guys.  Its a pretty far drive for me, so I have never been. But if I lived closer, I would be there every chance I got.........I would figure it out somehow...........


----------



## snook24

Bfriendly you need to plan a weekend when it gets warmer to get down there...it is a little confusing with the rules but well worth it! This place is a lot of fun


----------



## SadHunter

Can you use hand grenades?


----------



## SadHunter

Seriously. Year round hog hunting sounds great. I have got to do this at Ft. Stewart. Do they have a place you can set up a tent and camp?


----------



## fishtail

APPENDIX C. LEGAL HUNTING WEAPONS FOR FS/HAAF
SPECIES
TIME PERIOD
LEGAL WEAPON
FERAL HOG
SMALL GAME SEASON THRU DAY BEFORE DEER BLACK POWDER SEASON
SMALL GAME WEAPONS*
BLACK-POWDER SEASON
BLACK POWDER RIFLES
DEER FIREARMS SEASON
BIG GAME FIREARMS**
DAY AFTER DEER FIREARMS SEASON THRU END OF SMALL GAME SEASON
BIG GAME FIREARMS***
DAY AFTER SMALL GAME SEASON THRU DAY BEFORE TURKEY SEASON
BIG GAME FIREARMS
TURKEY SEASON
ARCHERY****
DAY AFTER TURKEY SEASON THRU DAY BEFORE OPENING OF SMALL GAME SEASON
BIG GAME FIREARMS

*Small Game Weapons-Any .22-cal or smaller rim-fire rifle or handgun, or air rifle, or any shotgun having a shot-shell size 3.5 inches or smaller in length with # 2 or smaller shot, or any black-powder shotgun loaded with #2 shot or smaller. Contrary to state law, black-powder rifles are not considered small game weapons on FS/HAAF.

**Big Game Firearms-Any .22-cal or larger center fire rifles with expanding bullets, and any shotgun 20 gauge or larger loaded with slugs, or any muzzle-loading rifle (scopes allowed) or pistol .44-cal or larger. Use of buckshot is prohibited.

***Hunting with big game firearms is allowed only in certain areas during this period. Hunters using big game weapons must check in to hunt "hogs" or "coyotes", not "small game". The automated system will not allow hunters to check in to hunt "hogs" or "coyotes" in areas where hunting with big game weapons is not authorized. Hunters checked in to hunt "small game" may take hogs or coyotes with small game weapons. Areas designated for hog hunting with big game weapons will be jointly agreed to by DPW, DFMWR, and DES staff prior to the start of big game season. Unless agreed otherwise, areas east of Hwy 119 will be open for big game weapons in the 2011-12 hunting season, and the designation will alternate between areas east and west of Hwy 119 in subsequent years.

****Hogs may only be hunted in "Archery Only" areas during turkey season. Turkey hunters may take coyotes using turkey weapons in "Rifle" and "Shotgun" areas.

*****Turkey Weapons-Modern Shotguns and muzzle-loading shotguns with # 2 shot or smaller. Long bows, compound bows, and crossbows with scopes are allowed.


----------



## Mweathers

SadHunter said:


> Seriously. Year round hog hunting sounds great. I have got to do this at Ft. Stewart. Do they have a place you can set up a tent and camp?




They have a very nice campground at Ft Stewart, just east of the Pass and Permit Center on hwy 114.


----------



## snookman

I was invited to go down and hunt Ft. Stewart with an awesome Person. Some of you guys on here probably Know him "Capt. Stan". It kills me that I haven't taken him up on that invite YET!  Some of the pictures and stories he shared with me really got me goin. He probably knows that area better or as good as anyone. He is the man on Ft. Stewart


----------



## STRYCNINE

APPENDIX C. LEGAL HUNTING WEAPONS FOR FS/HAAF
SPECIES
TIME PERIOD
LEGAL WEAPON
FERAL HOG
SMALL GAME SEASON THRU DAY BEFORE DEER BLACK POWDER SEASON
SMALL GAME WEAPONS*
BLACK-POWDER SEASON
BLACK POWDER RIFLES
DEER FIREARMS SEASON
BIG GAME FIREARMS**
DAY AFTER DEER FIREARMS SEASON THRU END OF SMALL GAME SEASON
BIG GAME FIREARMS***
DAY AFTER SMALL GAME SEASON THRU DAY BEFORE TURKEY SEASON
BIG GAME FIREARMS
TURKEY SEASON
ARCHERY****
DAY AFTER TURKEY SEASON THRU DAY BEFORE OPENING OF SMALL GAME SEASON
BIG GAME FIREARMS

*Small Game Weapons-Any .22-cal or smaller rim-fire rifle or handgun, or air rifle, or any shotgun having a shot-shell size 3.5 inches or smaller in length with # 2 or smaller shot, or any black-powder shotgun loaded with #2 shot or smaller. Contrary to state law, black-powder rifles are not considered small game weapons on FS/HAAF.

**Big Game Firearms-Any .22-cal or larger center fire rifles with expanding bullets, and any shotgun 20 gauge or larger loaded with slugs, or any muzzle-loading rifle (scopes allowed) or pistol .44-cal or larger. Use of buckshot is prohibited.

***Hunting with big game firearms is allowed only in certain areas during this period. Hunters using big game weapons must check in to hunt "hogs" or "coyotes", not "small game". The automated system will not allow hunters to check in to hunt "hogs" or "coyotes" in areas where hunting with big game weapons is not authorized. Hunters checked in to hunt "small game" may take hogs or coyotes with small game weapons. Areas designated for hog hunting with big game weapons will be jointly agreed to by DPW, DFMWR, and DES staff prior to the start of big game season. Unless agreed otherwise, areas east of Hwy 119 will be open for big game weapons in the 2011-12 hunting season, and the designation will alternate between areas east and west of Hwy 119 in subsequent years.

****Hogs may only be hunted in "Archery Only" areas during turkey season. Turkey hunters may take coyotes using turkey weapons in "Rifle" and "Shotgun" areas.

*****Turkey Weapons-Modern Shotguns and muzzle-loading shotguns with # 2 shot or smaller. Long bows, compound bows, and crossbows with scopes are allowed. 







You can hunt in areas A, B and C with centerfire rifle..........choose option 8. I talked to Mr Harvey and that's the info he gave me. Just call the automated call in system.........it explains it pretty well.


----------



## FredBearYooper

This is why they should make Ft.Stewart like Ft.Benning..open to Military,Retired Military, DOD employees..


----------



## STRYCNINE




----------



## Firewiz25

Sounds like a real nice place to hog hunt.  I got a buddy that keeps asking me to join him on a hunt down there,  sounds like I need to take him up on the offer.


----------



## Bobby38ark

Here is the link to the FS hunting page and it has the regulation and the revision as of October, you might want to read it.

http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/default.htm


----------



## Bobby38ark

Regulation 420-4 and updates


----------



## Bobby38ark

I have been in C-18, C-17, A-1,A-2,  A-3, A-16,  A-17, A-18,B1, B23, B24 all within the last 3 weeks and have seen 2 hogs which were to far away to shoot.  Even ran into the man the other day in B-23 and have seen nothing in the woods but old roots.  I ask him where to go for hogs and he said stick to all the F areas, that is the only place there is anything.  So headed up that way.


----------



## sheriffandy

no dogs


----------



## Bobby38ark

Actually if you hunt East of 119 leading from Ft Stewart to Pembroke, you can still use rifles and you have to be wearing orange.  That is in the revision.


----------



## UNluckE1`

FredBearYooper said:


> This is why they should make Ft.Stewart like Ft.Benning..open to Military,Retired Military, DOD employees..



Because someone is confused about the regs? As far as I'm concerned my tax dollars are supporting that base and if anyone should get to hunt it it should be me !


----------



## Jim Clausen

YaraG. said:


> I was out there today and seemed I had the place to myself...just a word of caution for everybody to remember..from now until March 1 it's nothing larger than a .22 mag unless it's a muzzleloader... almost made the mistake myself without even thinking about the date until I went to check-in and it wouldn't let me in the area...All the sign I found today was several days old and the freshest was WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY back in the swamp..
> ~Nautical Son~ not yara



Not exactly so. I am told by the GW that any center fire rifle is okay for hogs up to Turkey season. You must stay in Alfa, Baker and Charlie areas and when you check in you must use the hog option.
Jim Clausen


----------



## Bobby38ark

Jim, you are almost correct, you can hunt the A,B and C area with any rifle but you have to be wearing your hunter's orange to do so.  Any area that is East of 119 is Rifle.  All the D, E and F area are small rimfire or shotgun.  But I will let you know that alot of the areas are closed the next couple weeks due to training.  I live 15 mins from post and hunt some areas almost every day.  Also, there are not very many being found or harvested, most are moving at night and since you can't hunt here at night.  Not alot of action.  Myself and my children went out and walked the B and C areas for about 7 miles one day and 8 the next, and seen alot of old signs, nothing fresh, no matter where you go.


----------



## 1ncamo

UNluckE1` said:


> Because someone is confused about the regs? As far as I'm concerned my tax dollars are supporting that base and if anyone should get to hunt it it should be me !



Im with you. 

Your tax dollars are paying for alot of things you dont get to use; tanks, helicopters, aircraft carriers.... In fact, your tax dollars are paying for the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, Im sure you could be of some use over there.


----------



## Bcrow08

*Hunting Buddy*

Been in Savannah for about 2 years... Usually hunt around Ben Hill Co.; tired of driving 4 hrs to hunt... Up for any size game... I Use a .308 or a CB when out of season... 

Looking for a friend to hunt with that knows a bit about Ft. Stewart and surrounding areas... 

Thanks!


----------



## Bobby38ark

Send me a pm....


----------



## Bobby38ark

Went out a couple hours this evening and seen one hog, which the vultures were pretty happy with, would say about 150 lbs, before hand.  2 turkeys and about 6-8 deer ran the road in front of me.  Back out again tomorrow....


----------

